# How do I hook-up ...



## Karl hurrell (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just digging to find info so I know what Im talking about when I get my lights fitted.

I have 8 Halogen ceiling lights, these will be chained from one to another (radial I think its called). 
*1.* Can they all come from a junction box thats in the loft already?
*2. *They get hot also, so do they need any form of protective box on the back of them?
*3.* And do the have to be linked to a particualr junction box eg. 6 amp etc

If this is the wrong way to doi, how would you go about it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I would call your local electrician to tell you :thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Try the DIY chatroom for _*DIY*_ info


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_ Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

